# Playing Around



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I decided to take a break from shooting my Spanish Target Shooter tonight and shoot at a few cards and matches. The sling of choice tonight was my Target Dragon. The first few rounds felt really strange....I've been shooting with a fixed anchor point for 3 weeks and going back to a floating anchor almost felt foreign....almost. It took about half an hour, but things are coming back. I did cut a couple of cards and broke the tips off of a few matches....I guess I didn't loose everything  I did get one decent video.






Keep having fun, everyone.

Todd


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks to me like whatever you lost, you seem to have found it! Nice shooting.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Charles, thank you. I needed to get back to having a little fun tonight. Things have been hectic around here....it was raining in the living room earlier in the week from an ice dam around the chimney. That, and I have been struggling to get consistent with the Spanish target shooter, so tonight was just to take a break and get back to having fun...the one thing I keep preaching about :rofl: . I had so much fun, that I might just do it again tomorrow night.

Todd


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Great job, and fun shooting!

I hope you can keep that shooting range dry.

LGD


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Thank you LGD. It won't be long and the water will run in my basement.....it does it every year. 2 good things come from it....it means spring is on the way so I can shoot outside, and the floor gets a good cleaning.

Todd


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

all about the silver linings aren't ya greywolf ... love the positive attitude


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Creakyboy said:


> all about the silver linings aren't ya greywolf ... love the positive attitude


a negative attitude gets ya nowhere....stay positive, have a little fun and enjoy life.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow Todd... once again great shooting!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Great shooting Todd, MMMMM it seems my floating anchor floats a little more than yours does.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Wingshooter said:


> Great shooting Todd, MMMMM it seems my floating anchor floats a little more than yours does.


Thank you, Roger. Compared to you, I have a fixed anchor, that's for sure.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shooting Todd.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

Great shooting!


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Yeesh! Matches and Cards! Nice shooting


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

well my friend see you are back in the groove again..Just like riding a bicycle ..ya don't forget how..Nice shooting my friend

I wis I was just as half as good my self..but I am working on it...Be Well..Happy Shooting..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Wish I could shoot like that !! (sighs)


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Oldmiser....I have faith in you that you will get there. Just keep 3 things in mind....1st, make sure you are having fun....without that, nothing else matters. 2nd, challenge yourself...try smaller targets or longer distance. 3rd...keep shooting and having fun!!

Ruthie...I have said the same thing about the way you shoot slingbows. There is no way possible for me to put that much power into an arrow...my shoulders just won't allow it. There is the difference, though, my shooting is at much lower power factor. If you scale your bands down to where I'm shooting and shoot some steel for a little while to get used to it again, you would be cutting cards, lighting matches (if they are available in your area), cutting thread and everything else you wanted to do....I really do believe it, or I wouldn't say it. Plus...you would have some of the coolest frames around...your carving is awesome!.

Todd


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks amigo for your generous words


----------

